# 3D winter archery leagues



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I live in Herriman and was wondering which archery ranges are shooting a Winter 3D league? Any infor would be great. I think "Full Draw" is the closest to my house, anyone know if they have a 3D night?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think full draws 3d league is tue or thursday. 

Try a spot league! Its way better practice! Spot leagues are cheaper and you shoot more arrows.

There are spot leagues going on at datus mon-thursday


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

swbuckmaster, I know you had mentioned a spot league, and maybe this a dumb question, but what is a spot league?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

This is an example of one style a spot league. You score it 10, 9, 8, 7, 6. There is a small ring inside the x about the size of a dime. 30 arrows = 300. A perfect game is 300 30x shot at 18 meters. There are two other targets that I know of that are shot indoors just don't have a photo of them. You get good at spots you can shoot anything!

On the league I run we shoot 45 arrows. 450 45x is perfect. I've seen a 450 45x shot last year and I've seen a 450 44x shot this year. 

My daughter in the photo has shot a 300 23 x at 10 yards. She shot the target in the photo at 2 yards. We were working on some form drills. She averages 280-285 scores at 18 meters.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

On a side note 3d is fun to shoot, and better than not doing anything at all but spots will make you a better archer. 

So mt kids and I shoot two spot leagues a week and shoot the big 3d shoots on the weekends durring the winter.

The funniest part about the 3d leagues I've seen are the guys shooting in them will shoot a pie plate group and say it doesn't matter its a dead buck. Lol


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

^ don't click on this dudes link its probably a virus.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice shooting swbuckmaster.

Here is a Vegas 5 Spot.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Bowguy that is an NFAA 5 spot. The vegas is a 3 spot.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

alpinebowman: I never shot competition, that is just what the club called that target, I thought they shoot both 3 spot and 5 spot. Here is a Vegas 5 spot for sale:
http://www.eaglearchery.com/ArrowMat-Vegas-5-Spot-Target-Face

It doesn't have the circle that the NFAA 5 spot has?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

here is a typical kids night at datus


----------

